# SAS deployed for London, Ariana Grande attacks



## Devildoc (Jun 8, 2017)

I know US law regarding the use of military can be fuzzy at times, but I thought this was interesting:

SAS 'Blue Thunder' helicopter team called in after London attack

I know jack-all about UK laws but I guess they can mix and match MOD as needed?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 8, 2017)

I immediately thought this was a spoof, with some kinda toss back to Curt Douglas movie "blue thunder". But it's not.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jun 8, 2017)

No Posse Comitatus. Their military can be used for any and all purposes deemed necessary.


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 8, 2017)

Ranger Psych said:


> No Posse Comitatus. Their military can be used for any and all purposes deemed necessary.



Yes; I have no idea to the extent they can or cannot be used.

Even within Posse Comitatus, JSOC units can be used with regard to "support" of law enforcement, and the AG can request from SECDEF emergency assistance if domestic law enforcement is inadequate to address certain types of threats involving the release of CBRNE materials, as well as a few other, specific cases.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 8, 2017)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> I immediately thought this was a spoof, with some kinda toss back to Curt Douglas movie "blue thunder". But it's not.



They aren't the only force to use blue birds domestically.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 8, 2017)

Has to be signed off by the PM IIRC.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jun 9, 2017)

that's one of the pluses in the European countries...the ability to use military troops, even just for guard duties and show of force, if nothing else.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 10, 2017)

Kraut783 said:


> that's one of the pluses in the European countries...the ability to use military troops, even just for guard duties and show of force, if nothing else.



Like the national guard here?


----------



## Kraut783 (Jun 10, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> Like the national guard here?



Sure....but just talking about their ability to do that with AD units and all of the infrastructure it can bring with it.


----------

